# Stuart Core's competition training log!



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys! I've been meaning to come on here for a while now and start a training log. I thought it would be a great place to do one as everyone seems to be friendly, helpful and also positive with there honest feedback. I cant promise to update this everyday or regularly put pics up but i will try my best to keep on top of it!!!.

So here we go- Iv been properly dieting now for almost 6 weeks but started cleaning my diet up about 4 weeks before that just to get my body and mind set ready for when my diet really starts. my off season weight went up to 23st 3 this year and Ive brought that down to 21st. I'm hoping to compete at around 19st give or take a few pounds but hopefully be at my all time best condition! fingers crossed!! lol.

allot of you are probably thinking that this is allot of weight to loose or think why go so far out but to be honest i train and make my best gains this way without getting injured!, i find if i try and keep my body weight down too much I begin to start getting riddled in silly little injuries which really affect my progress!, I've also been recovering from a rotatory cuff injury I sustained in 2009 and really wanted to make sure this healed properly before i began dieting again! (that's my excuse anyway!lol).

I'm currently working with big H (Harold marillier) and have been for a few weeks now. Ive heard nothing but good words about Harold and have always found him very friendly and easy to talk with so i thought it would be a good idea hooking up with him.

up till now Ive been coasting through my diet loosing a couple of pounds a week but now its time to step things up. Harold as started carb cycling me and upped my cardio, stripped me off my cheat meal which i now have to earn depending on my weekly weight loss.

This year is gonna be a tough year but i plan on giving it my all, I have the backing of Extreme Nutrition who have now been sponsoring me for 7 years, I really cant thank them enough! they've stuck by me through think and thin and continue to believe in me! i hope to return the favour one day by doing my very best in representing them on and off the big stage any way i can.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Competing at 19 stone, wow, that's heavy. How tall are you out of interest?

Think I will be following this training log.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, I've just realised, you are Stuart Core, lol. Yes, now I realise why you compete at 19 stone.

Saw you on a tub of Atlas protein powder, what do you think of the brand?

Will you be listing your daily diet as well, I would love to see how much food you need to eat to maintain that bodyweight.

Will definately be following this log.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Sorry, I've just realised, you are Stuart Core, lol. Yes, now I realise why you compete at 19 stone.
> 
> Saw you on a tub of Atlas protein powder, what do you think of the brand?
> 
> ...


unfortunately that pic was done just before i went with extreme back in 2004, I'm still waiting for them to take it off the label!. Product isn't bad for beginners or if your on a budget but Extreme Nutrition products are by far superior both in values and taste, plus you have a helpful team who are always on stand by to give good solid free advice! what more could you ask for!.

Yes i will at some stage be listing my daily diet training routine and all the ups and downs of dieting!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking forward to reading more. Stu, you say that you like to bulk up quite substantially to help with avoiding injuries. I have read this in many articles that when you want to put size on, you need to really increase them calories for muscle gains even if a bit of fat is stored. I agree with this but lots of people on this site have said it pointless and you should stay within about a stone of competition weight to make dieting easier. Also, whats your views on cardio off season, how much is good as I have also read that some pros never bother with cardio off season. Sorry for all the questions so early but you are one of the more experienced guys to grace the forum.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Looking forward to reading more. Stu, you say that you like to bulk up quite substantially to help with avoiding injuries. I have read this in many articles that when you want to put size on, you need to really increase them calories for muscle gains even if a bit of fat is stored. I agree with this but lots of people on this site have said it pointless and you should stay within about a stone of competition weight to make dieting easier. Also, whats your views on cardio off season, how much is good as I have also read that some pros never bother with cardio off season. Sorry for all the questions so early but you are one of the more experienced guys to grace the forum.


staying in shape in the off season is easier said than done, especially when other factors come into play like family, kids and life etc. Don't get me wrong it definitely makes life allot easier when it comes to dieting but for me its a first class ticket to getting injured especially as i like to train heavy and I also like to have a life outside of bodybuilding. I think you make your best gains between 10 and 15% body fat. Everyone is different and i can only tell you what works for me or what doesn't!

I did do little cardio in the off season but only 30 mins twice a week, on a treadmil with an incline. just enough to get my heart and lungs working but not enough so im blowing out of my arse lol. just makes me feel allot better about myself rather than trying to keep bodyfat down.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good to see things going well Stu and that you are working with H he is in my opinion the most under rated Prep guy in the country......i will stick this journal.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to see you on here Stu.

For those who don't know Stuart Core, google him, he was an incredible junior and had a few years out getting married, starting his 2 gyms in Plymouth, becoming a father and generally living life.

Hopefully this will be the year everything falls into place and he wins his pro card. Lets all get behind him guys (no not to look at his bum Cal!) and support him through to the finals.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice to see a top builders log, looked at a video of you and then looked at your profile, and was not suprised to see Bob Paris in there, you are a quality poser and I mean that in the best possible way, I was trying to get your height, and that did suprise me, though I recognised the name immediately.

I might of missed this? but which competition are you aiming at?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

PScarb said:


> good to see things going well Stu and that you are working with H he is in my opinion the most under rated Prep guy in the country......i will stick this journal.


Thanks Paul. yes I'd have to agree with you, Harold is under rated. He as probably helped more athletes than anyone become pro, he's an asset to the sport.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Good to see you on here Stu.
> 
> For those who don't know Stuart Core, google him, he was an incredible junior and had a few years out getting married, starting his 2 gyms in Plymouth, becoming a father and generally living life.
> 
> Hopefully this will be the year everything falls into place and he wins his pro card. Lets all get behind him guys (no not to look at his bum Cal!) and support him through to the finals.


Thanks Doug,

I mean it when i say it that your help over the years both in and out of the sport is very much appreciated.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I plan on doing the midlands in birmingham as my qualifier but if i dont think im ready i might do the leeds show! both shows are good qualifiers so i'm sure ill have my work cut out which ever one i do!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great to see you on the site. I live in plymouth amd have been to your gym a few times great place!

Looking forward to reading this and seeing your progress. 21st is incredible lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

jordan0689 said:


> Great to see you on the site. I live in plymouth amd have been to your gym a few times great place!
> 
> Looking forward to reading this and seeing your progress. 21st is incredible lol


thanks mate, great to see a fellow plymothian on the site lol.

you'll have to pop down again sometime and introduce yourself.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I may do mate. One of mates is a member always feel like a little runt in there though the guys are huge but friendly haha.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude, hope you stay injury free and have a good training year.. 

jesus 19 stone...

stu would you make double sure Jordan says says hello, i reckon he`ll be no less inspired than i was meeting paul george at his gym..

and fairly inspired meeting doug lol :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Count me in, very interested to learn a few things from you Stu.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey dude, hope you stay injury free and have a good training year..
> 
> jesus 19 stone...
> 
> ...


I'll try my best mate lol training wise these days lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so last week was an interesting one first head ache from hell mid week then nee pain from hell the later part of the week!!!! not good but grinned and bared it with the help of ibuprofen and ice packs lol.

other than that not a bad week.

Monday- chest:

incline smith 3 x sets

flat dumbbell press 3 x sets

dumbbell flys 3 x set

rota tor cuff curls 3 x 15 reps each shoulder.

Tuesday- back & hamstrings:

dumbbell rows 3 x set

seated wide machine rows 3 x sets

wide pull downs 3 x sets

shrugs 3 x sets

standing single leg curls 3 x sets

straight leg deads 3 ax sets

Wednesday- calfs & abs:

standing raises 3 x sets

donkey raises 3 x sets

leg raises 3 x sets

crunches 3 x sets

Thursday- shoulders:

behind neck press 3 x sets

front press 3 x sets

side dumbbell raises 3 x sets

rear dumbbell raises 3 x sets

friday- legs:

140 pyramid leg extensions

leg press 3 x sets

hack squats 3 x sets

leg curls 3 x sets

extension to failure 2 x sets

Saturday- arms & calfs:

preacher curls 3 x sets

hammer curls 3 x sets

triceps push downs 3 x sets

triceps extension machine 3 x set

fht7 standing calf raises.

that's a full week for me with Sunday being my main rest day all though i do class Wednesday as a rest day also as it isn't that strenuous.

my first set is normally a medium heavy set(10-12 reps) followed by a heavy set(4-6 reps) normally followed by a drops set (3 sets of 10).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d so love to say youre training too often lmfao... :becky:

but i suspect you know what youre doing... 

ive stumbled across your set format recently and have just started sommat v similar..

your volumes interstingly quite low to deal with the frequency..

only 6 sets on bi`s... people here will talk lol

how come you dont use a triceps exercise that hits all 3 heads?

ie close grip bench or dips?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`d so love to say youre training too often lmfao... :becky:
> 
> but i suspect you know what youre doing...
> 
> ...


iv tried many different ways of training over the years but find this is the best one for me. I hit the fast twitch and the slow and always go to failure at the end of each exercise.

To be honest this is the first year iv trained arms for a while quite some time. They seem to respond whatever i do with them so i'm not to bothered about multiple exercises.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

stucore said:


> iv tried many different ways of training over the years but find this is the best one for me. I hit the fast twitch and the slow and always go to failure at the end of each exercise.
> 
> To be honest this is the first year iv trained arms for a while quite some time. They seem to respond whatever i do with them so i'm not to bothered about multiple exercises.


I can second that!!! We have trained together for 4 or 5 years now and there have been times where stuart wud train arms once a month... And the guy still has 23 inch arms.... Aaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhh!!! Lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Its only 2 exercises for bis and Tris but there both to failure, its a killer!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

One day at a time!!!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome I just found this journal  Great to have one of the top amateurs in the UK posting on musclechat, I've always been a fan. I can't wait to see how your progress goes. What's the plan then Stu? Will you be doing a qualifier dialed in 100% and then try to win the elusive pro card at this years Brits a few months later?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> Awesome I just found this journal  Great to have one of the top amateurs in the UK posting on musclechat, I've always been a fan. I can't wait to see how your progress goes. What's the plan then Stu? Will you be doing a qualifier dialed in 100% and then try to win the elusive pro card at this years Brits a few months later?


hey mate hows it going?

well i think its gonna be the midlands qualifier poss the leeds if i need a couple more weeks! plan on being pretty much 100% mate then with a little luck go on to the british and see what this year brings. should be fun!!! lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't know you wasn't a pro. Good luck with the upcoming competitions dude. I would love to get to half your size lol.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

jordan0689 said:


> I didn't know you wasn't a pro. Good luck with the upcoming competitions dude. I would love to get to half your size lol.


Thanks mate, your more than welcome to join me and lewis for a session! arms tomorrow morn!!???


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

favourate meal of the day!, porridge and extreme vanilla protien followed by a banana! awesome


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

LEGS!-well what a w*nk workout!!!! knee pain, groin pain the list goes on.

started off ok with 140 pyramid then leg curls but got to the leg press and hack squats and it was a no go this week. ended doing more extensions.

time for more physio me thinks:clap2:


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

stucore said:


> hey mate hows it going?
> 
> well i think its gonna be the midlands qualifier poss the leeds if i need a couple more weeks! plan on being pretty much 100% mate then with a little luck go on to the british and see what this year brings. should be fun!!! lol


I'm doing not bad, thanks Stu, think I'll be getting back on stage next year. But I can live the experience through these journals just now. I hope you nail it anyway at the Brits this year I don't think anyone could handle you if you were on the money.

How far out is the qualifier then from the Brits? Will it be a case of being ready earlier then trying to hold the condition going into the finals? How does that differ compared to your previous years tactics?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> I'm doing not bad, thanks Stu, think I'll be getting back on stage next year. But I can live the experience through these journals just now. I hope you nail it anyway at the Brits this year I don't think anyone could handle you if you were on the money.
> 
> How far out is the qualifier then from the Brits? Will it be a case of being ready earlier then trying to hold the condition going into the finals? How does that differ compared to your previous years tactics?


Good to hear your all OK mate!.

the qualifier is 4 weeks before the British, i want to be pretty much 100% percent for my qualifier then hold it for the British. In the past iv come in 90% for my qualifier but its risky when the quality is so good these days so no risks, iv learnt that from the past mistakes.

what your comp plans for next then mate?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

chest day! my favourite day lol.

not a bad session!, did 4 plates aside on incline press for an easy 10 then worked my way up to 5 plates aside, managed 3 unassisted and 3 assisted, then finished off with a double drop set 4plates for 8, 3 for 8, 2 for 8.

did flat press machine 3 sets of 10 with stack then 24kg flat dumbbell flys for 12, 26kg for 12, 28kg for 10 reps. then finished off with a couple of rotatory cuff exercises.

another day at the office done!!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Harold as tweaked my diet!!!!

lowered carbs, up cardio but most of all increased my low days from 2 low 1 medium 2 low 1 high to 3 low 1 medium 3 low 1 high!!!!!! its beginning to get dark!.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well if your ready sooner then it, could work to your advantage going into the Brits. Me I'll get back on stage again next year. I can't wait.

So what's a high, medium, low carb intake equate to Stu and how do your other macro's look?

Whats the main food sources?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hey guys! im back! lol.

well not a bad week, other than a few aches and pains I made a full weeks training with my wing man there to push me all the way.

reached my weight target on friday so everything seems to be on track but i'll know for sure on tues as off to see big H for his opinion.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

well went and saw big H yesterday! dam what a drive! 4hrs there then 4 hours back, must of pulled over 3 times on the way up for a snooze and a gain on the way back! lol. Anyway H seems happy with how things are shaping up so if he's happy i'm happy. Still a fair bit to shave off but things are coming through and bloody feeling pretty tiered all the time now. have 1lbs to loose by friday to hit target other wise nutrition plan will be changed!!!! aggghh damm you fat leave me alone!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to hear Stu, i trained with H 2 weeks ago and he said he was happy with your look.......all the best for the remainder of the prep.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much you weighing now Stu and whats the target weight you are aiming for?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

PScarb said:


> nice to hear Stu, i trained with H 2 weeks ago and he said he was happy with your look.......all the best for the remainder of the prep.


Thanks Paul. I dont know how the hell you do all that travelling when your dieting!? must be hard work!, although you do get to train at some wicked gyms all all over the country which is a major plus..


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> How much you weighing now Stu and whats the target weight you are aiming for?


currently just under 20st, H want me just under 19 but we'll see if i need to loose more!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

stucore said:


> currently just under 20st, H want me just under 19 but we'll see if i need to loose more!!


 jheeeze tanking it!! Haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stucore said:


> Thanks Paul. I dont know how the hell you do all that travelling when your dieting!? must be hard work!, although you do get to train at some wicked gyms all all over the country which is a major plus..


I guess it is all about what your used to mate......the gyms and the people I meet is a huge plus point though mate....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Just under 4 weeks til the qualifier mate!!! Condition is really coming through now!!! Not many training sessions left!:clap2:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

LBREED said:


> Just under 4 weeks til the qualifier mate!!! Condition is really coming through now!!! Not many training sessions left!:clap2:


nearly 3 weeks now dude! maintinence and attedence is the key at the moment mate. Got each others backs bud! have it!!!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so end of another week! its getting tougher but it helps when you can see things changing, helps the confidence!.

legs was so hard today! can only hack squat at the moment due to a graon strain but i gave it beans and felt sick as a dog for a couple of hours after, nothing a good ly down couldn't sort.

Also i reached my target weight so again big H is chuffed to bits and i have avoided any changes!!!! thank god lol.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so pretty productive week, managed to make it through all sessions unscaved regardless of the niggles!. The problem is with these little injuries is that although they dont prevent me from training its always in the back of my head whilst doing a set and this in turn stops me from giving it 100% as im so worried about it becoming a major injury. I just keep telling myself at this stage that the growing is done its all about maintinence to keep the hard earned muscle I have gained!!!!.

Lewis my training partner as been great, although dieting him self he still finds the energy to yell and shout at me to pull my finger out and do those extra reps and sometimes even sets when i want to give up!, usually "lets fu**ing have it CORE" does the trick, always a good one to get me going!!.

diets been tough this week, carbs at a all time low- I wonder where I get the energy to get out of bed sometimes lol.

Anyway guys 2 weeks to go!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

me at 283lbs taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good Stu, 283lbs, f**k me.

Good luck for the comp.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

bloody mind games!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

stucore said:


> "lets fu**ing have it CORE you pussy!"


Love it!!



stucore said:


> ...carbs at a all time low...


How low we talking Stu?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

well my carbs are down to 110g so not the end of the world but you can sure feel it after a few day of intense training etc!. also all 9 meals are turkey!!!!, so at the mo-

8.00 am- 250g turkey, 40g oats.

11am- 250g turkey, 20g oats.

1300- 250g turkey, 20g oats.

post workout 250g of turkey, 20g oats

followed by 250g oats and veg every 2 hour untill 11pm!!!!

great fun but the carbs come soon, bring em on!.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Mate sorry missed your seminar at Pro Strength Gym last week but was away with the gf .... heard you were looking good and the guys at the gym were blown away with your arms .. stay positive mate

Shaun Mc


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck mate. Great to follow your progress. You look hiuuuge in that pic.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

9 turkey a day?! Fcuk me, you'll sprout wings soon!! I have turkey mince twice a day and get bored with that at times so can't magine how you must feel! I'm sure it'll all be worth it though mate.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hi Mate sorry missed your seminar at Pro Strength Gym last week but was away with the gf .... heard you were looking good and the guys at the gym were blown away with your arms .. stay positive mate
> 
> Shaun Mc


hey shaun, yeah would have been good to catch up with you bud, sure we'll have plenty more oppertunities to catch up soon mate.

many thanks.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks guys means allot


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm off to see big H this afternoon for a visual so that he can get together my final stage of prep. A long drive on next to nothing carbs for 5 days straight!!!, got a mate coming with me to help with the drive this time so not all bad.

From what i hear i'm gonna have my work cut out this weekend with a few good competitors competing so i need to get things right.

I feel like s**t, mentally and physically but that's supposed to be a good thing right????!!...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, let's hope so bud. Keep your eyes on the road!!!

PS you obviously opted for Brum over Leeds in the end then?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, let's hope so bud. Keep your eyes on the road!!!
> 
> PS you obviously opted for Brum over Leeds in the end then?


yeah man! brum it is, leeds just seems too far away whilst preping etc. you gonna be there dorsey being a midlands man yourself?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd love to mate but the missus is due to drop any day (due today actually) so got to be on standby now!

Anyway, i'd look like a feckin sparrow compared to most of the spectators i'm sure!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> I'd love to mate but the missus is due to drop any day (due today actually) so got to be on standby now!
> 
> Anyway, i'd look like a feckin sparrow compared to most of the spectators i'm sure!!!


ideal mate, kids are the best thing ever mate! enjoy every minute..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Best of luck Stu!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good luck stu- ill hopefully see you at the brits


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contests on your win Stuart......


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

PScarb said:


> Contests on your win Stuart......


Thanks Paul, was a long day but we got the result we wanted.

Had to be one of the busiest qualifiers of the year. Just a few more weeks of hell on earth left!!!

look forward to seeing you at the plymouth, you judging mate?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went to Birmingham, sorry never got chance to see you there Stuart, but I have to say that is the worst show I have ever been to, it would take me forever to go in to it, but some competitors never even got to do compulsaries never mind comparisons, its left a bitter taste in my mouth about ukbff......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stucore said:


> Thanks Paul, was a long day but we got the result we wanted.
> 
> Had to be one of the busiest qualifiers of the year. Just a few more weeks of hell on earth left!!!
> 
> look forward to seeing you at the plymouth, you judging mate?


yes mate i am judging the show really looking forward to it, Pete said that you have 9 at the show so will be a busy one....be good to catch up mate

ps that post before should of said congrats on your win


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This was the best I've ever seen Stuart, if he does what he knows he needs to do for Nottingham then we'll have a new pro as a member because Stuart is looking awesome.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

freddee said:


> Went to Birmingham, sorry never got chance to see you there Stuart, but I have to say that is the worst show I have ever been to, it would take me forever to go in to it, but some competitors never even got to do compulsaries never mind comparisons, its left a bitter taste in my mouth about ukbff......


gutted it went bad for you mate. I dont think they were expecting such a big turn out, think the capacity was 550 people and they turned away nearly 200! I think there gonna need a bigger venue for next year. Hope you make the finals bud! thats alway a good one to watch.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with Stuart the final is a well run good to watch show....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Was there last year and enjoyed it, will be at Leeds my mate should be having another go, at qualifying, he made some major errors in his last week, which left him looking flat as a pancake,m and he got sixth under 90kg last year and is much better this year, but he messed up big time.......


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're at Leeds and Nottingham, come and say hello.

*Toney Freeman will be with us on the Sunday too.*


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye then you can give me a big heads up for selling soooo many of your Tbullits haha, actually they do sell well....reload is starting to sell too!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so 11 days to go then i can start getting my life back!!!. just started the deplete stage of turkey, turkey, turkey. love it! off to see big H next tues ready for wednesdays carb up phase! cant wait....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

pic of birmingham qualifier.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Massive Stu

Good luck for the finals


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

‎3 more days to go to british finals! its been hell on earth this last couple of weeks but not long now. just started my carb up phase so should start feeling a little more alive this time tomorrow!.

Just like to say a big thanks to extreme for helping me get this far! your a great sponser but not only that good friends! see you all this weekend for the fun! pleae come over and say hello! i m ay have a face like a slapped arse but im really quite friendly lol.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

good luck, m8....:high5:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks legion


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Best of luck bud. Bet you cant wait to get it over with now?!!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Stu can't wait to see how you get on.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers guys! ill be glad when its over and done with! lol looking forward to a nice fry up!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

dude,, ya gona rock...bit of stage music ,for ya ,,





 ,,,lol,,, best of luck:high5:


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Word from the Play by play's from MD say you and Lewis are looking awesome Stu. I'll be crossing all my fingers and twos for you for the finals today. Good luck


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on the top 3 spot. Incredibly high standard too!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play Stu, great news! Now, bring on that bacon butty!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done Stu, quality line-up


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:boxing: nice 1, stu


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stuart looked ace and did himself and Extreme Nutrition proud, as did Lewis Breed did too, as MD of Extreme I can honestly say I'm very proud to have both of them as Extreme athletes.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

just like to say a massive thanks to you guys on the forum for all your support leading up to the british, its really appreciated.

Also would like to say a massive thanks again to my good friends and sponsers Dougy Black, Jo and liam from Extreme Nutrition for all there support not just leading up to this show but over the last 7 years. couldn't have a better sponser and i really hope one day i can make it up to you! in the mean time ill carry on working and training hard so that I can hopefully one day do that! thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Stu,

You looked great in the pictures I seen

Now from well deserved chocolate peanuts and raisins  enjoy


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ha ha you been speakin to dougy lol


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

AChappell said:


> Now from well deserved chocolate peanuts and raisins  enjoy


lol..your secrets out ,stu,,,,,:becky:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

well i have been known to be partial to the odd packet or 2 or 3!!!! lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Stu Core pic from the ukbff British championships. courtesy of muscular development.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Clearly photoshopped Stu!! :becky:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> ^^^ Clearly photoshopped Stu!! :becky:


dam!!! busted lol.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations Stu, you looked awesome at the British, i take my hat off to you sir. Lewis looked incredible too, you two must have some great workouts i'm guessing they obviously pay dividends !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done mate great achievement. When you turning pro?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks guys! hope all you guys on here have a great christmas and happy new year. may you reach your goals and achieve your quests.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What are the goals for 2012 Stu?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

my goal is to improve on this years stage apperence- bigger, leaner and meaner lol. as long as i continue to improve each year ill be happy. Have a good xmas yannyboy.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a good Xmas yourself Stu and hope 2012 proves to be good year for you, all the best and keep updating us on any training, diet and contest prep.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

With the comlete lac k of any photos in beef could we please have a muscle chat ptoto shute of you and Lewis, I could not make the finals and was disapointed at the coverage from Beef and I'm not alone Stu, but anyway glad to see you back,quality!.....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers Freddee, yeah im a bit confused myself about the beef coverage. there were any top 3 shot and not a single picture of myself and lew. Also i noticed they got haraldas's name wrong in the results???? bet he's not happy. probably a genuine mistake and hopefully there will be more detailed pic in the next issue.

Ill see what i can do regards to pics mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye like a div i asked Lewis what happend to haraldous, cos we could see no mention of him, we thought he might have been disqualified but i think that would have raised a comment or two!, Youl look damb good in that avi...

Good luck for 2012 for you and Lewis....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks freddee much apprechiated


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn I'm saw this week from training! legs tomorrow! just to finish me off.

Time I think to hook up with big H (Harold marillier), the wizard. see what he as up his sleeve for me this year!...

Also I'm in swindon on saturday jan 28th with Extreme Nutrition, please if your in the area or you can make the journey pop in for a chat, be great to meet some of you in the flesh!...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I think its time to get a fresh journal going for this years challenge!.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

stucore said:


> I think its time to get a fresh journal going for this years challenge!.


Definately Stu


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hear hear!!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ok cool! what shall we call it then chaps?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How about Stu Cores journey to being British Champ


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

"Stuart Core's Big Bastard Journal"


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

defently got to be something different!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hey who unstuck this!! lol...


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

My quest for British glory and professional status with the support of Extreme Nutrition?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hunnington said:


> My quest for British glory and professional status with the support of Extreme Nutrition?


deffo liking the sound of that one mate


----------

